# home theater budget allocation



## speedy John john

1St home theater build. Looking for system advice. Install will be in a dedicated space with no windows.
1200.00 for projector. 400.00 for fixed screen. 500.00 for AV receiver. 500.00 for 7.1 speaker system. Room is 12x18 with 8' ceiling
I live in Atlanta, ga.


----------



## speedy John john

I have been reading and listening to podcasts on HT. It can be a little overwhelming. What are your thoughts on monoprice Products. Here is a pic of the room that I am finishing for the home theater.


----------



## speedy John john

Pardon me I am new to the smart phone.


----------



## speedy John john

I am now thinking my room is to small for a projector. The seating area is only 18 to 19 feet at the most from the screen wall. There would also be seating around the 12 to 14 foot area. How large of a screen can I get without it feeling like your in the front row of the imax?


----------



## ALMFamily

First off, welcome to HTS! :wave:

Personally, I recommend a projector as the projector/screen combo really gives you a more immersive experience. I have my seating about 9' and 15' from a 98" screen and I really like it.

As far as the budget, do you favor better audio or video? Also, I would spend about 2/3 of my audio budget on speakers - they really are the heart and soul of your system. Another suggestion - start with a 2.0 system and add speakers as your budget allows. That way, you will push "upgradeitis" off further into the future.


----------



## speedy John john

Thanks for the info. I was wanting to install a fixed screen. Do you have any suggestions on where to shop for one in the size you suggested. I am also confused a little on format windscreen or standard. Does the projector dictate format? I have been looking at the Benq 1070.


----------



## nova

I'd suggest you do a little more research, $500 for 7 speakers and a sub is not going to live up to your expectations for a dedicated home theater. I'd put at least 1/2 to 2/3 of the budget into speakers and sub.


----------



## speedy John john

Where do you go to hear high quality speakers, best buy? What should my speaker budget realistically look like? Suppose I should at least drop down to a 5.1 system. Thanks again, looks like I still have a whole lot left to learn.


----------



## chashint

It is really helpful if members will list their location in the profile.


----------



## speedy John john

I live in Atlanta, ga. Sorry new to this whole forum thing. I have spent to many years behind the wheel of a tractor trailer. Thanks for your patience.


----------



## chashint

No problem, there may be forum members in your area that can help direct you to retailers other than Best Buy.
When funds are limited (and they always are) priorities have to be set and the budget is blown in the blink of an eye.
At the $1k price point it's hard to build an audio system to do justice to a projector setup.
Good luck and once you start auditioning some speakers come back to this thread and talk about what you like and dislike.


----------



## neverfinished94

Take a look at my theater as I had a similar budget as yours.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ooms-only/68519-neverfinished94s-theater.html

I would look at Pioneers budget speakers and at least a Bic F12 or Klipsch RW12 to get you started.


----------



## JQueen

One way to save money with a limited budget is monoprice for all Speaker wire and cords


----------



## speedy John john

I am back and have done some limited research. Have taken your advice on audio portion of budget. Listened to some speakers. So looking now at a 5.1 system. Budget as follows. 150.00 for center channel 200.00 per left and right tower, and 250.00 per pair of rear and side surrounds. So question is how much speaker wattage should I be considering for a small theater with acoustic panels. Room is 14 wide x 22 long. With 8 ft ceilings.


----------



## Greenster

Your room is almost the exact same size as mine which is big enough to run 3 rows if you want. I am running a 115" screen which seems perfect to me from the middle row 12' away. 

I think people on here have given you great advice. Start in your budget right now and upgrade things as you want or need to. You will not be able to build a basic room within your current budget, But you will be able to get one up and running to start with. Some ideas I have are:

Start with what you have now in speakers and AV. 
If you dont have anything now then spend $100 and pick up some used speakers to just get you by. I always come across Polks here for dirt cheap. 
Then save your $$$ for good or great speakers as your tastes change.. Arx's are a steal for their price. They just won the $1000 shoot out on here. 

Go with a used projector to get you by as well. $300 will usually cover it. Thats what I am doing right now. (Panasonic PT-AX100U. It has hdmi and I can manually adjust it to both format modes)
You will want to go with something like the Panasonic 7000 or 8000 down the road. It changes from 16:9 and and 2.35:1. But these will set you back $2000+ 

Paint your front wall to save you some $$$ and get you up and running. Then go with a true screen when the funds allow.

Pre run all of your cables of make it so you can run cables later without having to rip out sheetrock. 

Install inwall surround speakers. 7.1.. Or just run the cables and wires to the locations at first. You may want to run inwall speakers due to the size of your room. 

Make your own acoustic panels. This made the biggest improvement I made on my room. You will want to do this. Just search this forum on it. I spent less than $200 for mine including acoustic fabric. 

Last advice. Slowly learn from or get addicted to this forum. There is a ton of really smart and nice people on here willing to help.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-design-construction/66331-greenster-ht.html
A link to mine. You will probably pass me within a month or so. I am quite slow in my build.


----------



## speedy John john

Great advice. Thanks, what I getting at is not that I don't have the cash but what makes sense. I want to finish this in the next month and do not want to over spend. Instead of becoming an expert on HT I would rather invite you all over for a cold draft at the custom bar while watching the game and enjoying a good cigar, not worrying about the smoke because I already installed a custom HVAC system to eliminate it. So tell me if this was your house what speakers would you buy. Thanks again, really enjoying this but have to hit the road again hope to retire soon.


----------



## chashint

http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...id=783&crid=305&cat_name=HOME+THEATER+BUNDLES
Put TV15 code in the shopping cart for 15% discount.
For your budget I think this will be hard to beat.

This level of AVR or lower is what I would target keeping in mind the amount you are willing to spend for speakers.
http://www.sounddistributors.com/bu...l&prid=2179&crid=356&cat_name=Denon+Receivers


----------



## speedy John john

Sweet, thanks for the links. Looks great. So you don't think that would be to much for my room size? I plan on installing 2 acoustic panels on front wall, 3 on each side wall and 2 bass traps on the back wall. You guys are great. I do want to do this right the first time if possible. Well I am headed to south Georgia another 800 miles. Thanks again. John


----------



## Horrorfan33

I am a big fan of Polk Audio, and their value/sound ratio is unbeatable in my humble opinion..Here is what I would go with from newegg.com

Front Speakers--Polk Audio Tsi400 ($200 each)
Center Channel--Polk Audio CS2 series II ($150)
Rear Speakers--Polk Audio Monitor 45B ($250 pair)
Subwoofer--Polk Audio PSW505 ($230)

I think you will be pleasantly surprised of the sound of this set up!!..Newegg also gives you free shipping!!
Good luck and keep us updated!!


----------



## NBPk402

Another speaker to check out would be Boston Acoustics... They were the first speakers used in the THX theaters. They are inexpensive and sound great.

Benq W1070 projector and make your own screen... Leaving the remaining budget for a receiver and speakers.


----------



## speedy John john

Great, I believe both Polk and BA are at a local HT store here locally, that I have meaning to visit, this will give me some incentive to check them out. Weather is just beautiful in Savannah GA. today, headed next to Hilton head SC. Golf anyone?


----------

